# Patrick's puppy nips woman at town hall meeting



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patrick's puppy nips woman at town hall meeting*











BOSTON -- A women went to the hospital for evaluation after Gov. Deval Patrick's new puppy nipped her on the hand. 
The incident occurred Thursday after the governor brought his 9-week-old black Lab, Tobey, with him to a town hall meeting in Boston. 
The puppy has been a star attraction since Patrick received him last week as an early birthday present and began bringing him to work for house-training purposes. 
School kids touring the Statehouse have asked to see Tobey, and children played with the dog at the town hall meeting. 
Aides say the woman was bitten when she bent down to pet him but continued to play with Tobey nonetheless. She was left with a red mark on her hand, which was treated with a bandage. She went to the hospital as a precaution.

Patrick's puppy nips woman at town hall meeting


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

That woman deserves an apology from that stupid puppy!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

> She was left with a red mark on her hand, which was treated with a bandage. She went to the hospital as a precaution.





>


Riiiiiight...nice bandage. I bet she'll try to sue the state next.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

frank said:


> Riiiiiight...nice bandage. I bet she'll try to sue the state next.


And a 6" bandage is used to cover a "red mark?" Huh?


----------



## John J (Jul 18, 2002)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> And a 6" bandage is used to cover a "red mark?" Huh?


She only went to the hospital so she can document the bite to sue the State. I'm sorry, but a nip from a 9 week old lab does not require a hospital visit!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

WTF is he doing taking his puppy to work with him? Would you be allowed to take your new puppy out on patrol or work the desk? This guy gotta go.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

John J said:


> She only went to the hospital so she can document the bite to sue the State. I'm sorry, but a nip from a 9 week old lab does not require a hospital visit!


Not neccessarily true. Puppies have very sharp milk teeth. They are like needles in their mouth. I have had my skin torn by 6, 8 and 11 week old puppies and a couple of times, I did require stitches. Only because they latched on when they were over excited and had no idea what they were doing. They were playing tug with my hand.

Labradors, being "mouth dogs", don't develop their soft bites until they are almost adults. It is something they have to be trained to do, by their enviroment or the humans they live with. That is why puppy socialization is so important. Puppies play with each other and learn how hard they can touch another living creature without hurting them. If the other puppy yelps, the lab should stop using their mouth on them. That is canine genetics.

Labs and Goldens tend to nip harder than any other breed as puppies. If you say "ouch!" when they nip, they nip you harder over excitement. Chances are, this is exactly what happened. Labs are the second most hyper puppies, as far as breeds go. The first are Boxers. Labs, Goldens and Boxers tend not to settle down, out of their puppy mentality, until they are 3-5 years old. Most other breeds tend to settle down at 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 years old. Now, my statement goes for a general statement of the breeds, there are exceptions to the rule as well. For the most part, these figures are true. 16 Years of experience has taught me this.

Either way, Patrick has no reason to be taking his puppy to work with him, especially if he is not trained. If the puppy gets overwhelmed by all these people around it, it may tend to become reactive out of fear. Patrick is an idiot for doing so. But that doesn't surprise me, this man has no idea how to make proper decisions.

He needs a training class or a trainer. Guaranteed, he thinks that it isn't neccessary. Guess what, it is ALWAYS neccessary!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Spare the puppy but have the MSPCA take Deville away.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Keep taking the dog to work fool. You won't be there much longer asswipe.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Sue the state? When did the dog go on the payroll? This is Deval's dog, he would have to pay personally.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Puppy looks MUCH smarter then the asswipe holding it.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Puppy looks MUCH smarter then the asswipe holding it.


Yeah, he got the puppy so he could learn to lick his balls too since votes have been rightfully kicking his bag in since he opened our wallets.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Cute puppy. Sucky governor.


----------



## EH466 (Apr 21, 2008)

Both have clearly become liabilities to the commonwealth


----------

